# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Assistive Technology & Accessibility >  Free Speech Recognition for Console or Online?

## honeybear

Hi,

I have a voice recorder that allows me to rec memos.

I would like to use Dragon Naturally (DN) like program to speech reco my wav files.

Is DN offering online speech reco? 

I would be please to upload them my wav's, they email me back the text recognized.

Any ideas`?

thx

----------


## grey1beard

Hi honeybear,

Not an exact answer to this thread, but seeing your several threads of December 2012, I'll start here.

I've been working with DNS Recorder edition on winxp for an elderly lady recently(her computer), and have acquired some familiarity with the DNS system.

Now she has given up(she finds typing her remeniscences quicker !), I have abought her laptop and am getting the recorder.

Using ubuntu 12.04 myself, I shall be keen to see what's possible(I have a dyslexic grandson).

My search in google for 'speech to text ubuntu' threw up a youtube vid showing someone(ROCKNTV1) using an earlier/old version (DNS 2.8 ?) in Wine 1.3(?), installed in what I think is ubuntu 11.10.

When I get the recorder, I shall have a go. 
Meanwhile have you made any progress ?
Regards
John

----------


## tgalati4

I know google offers some similar web-based and android-based apps that do that.  Both search and SMS (texting) has a voice transcription feature.  Google voice has a voicemail-to-email translation capability.  I don't know of a direct replacement for Dragon in linux.

Does anyone know if google docs (google drive) has voice-to-text feature?  I couldn't find it.

----------


## grey1beard

Found my old version of DNS 5, and attempting to instal that in Wine 1.5.21.
Having got as far as the 'please register' window, the screen froze  :Sad: 
Now trying to remove the pieces, but this is proving difficult as something keeps killing the mouse.
When I do get the system clean, I'll try setting the 'configure wine' to Win 98 and see if that works.
Certainly, up to the registration window everything seemed possible, so I'm still working on it.
John

----------


## coldraven

I'm not sure if this is of any help:
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/01...eb_speech_api/

----------


## tgalati4

That's exactly what I was looking for.  You would compose your email with voice and then cut and paste into a document, or simply use google docs.  It's just not implemented yet from what I can see.  The voice recognition part works well--without training no less, we are just waiting for the hooks to show up in various applications.

If the API's are open, then presumably you could add voice-to-text to several linux packages.  Sounds like another framework needs to be developed.

----------


## grey1beard

Struggling to keep up here, but would that mean the days of 'commercial' speech-to-text software like DNS might be numbered ?

John

----------


## tgalati4

Not at all.  People are always free to spend money on whatever they want.

----------


## grey1beard

I absolutely agree. 
I was just wondering if my present struggles might be put to one side and I should just wait for voice-activated everything to become ubiquitous.

But then at 74, I might just run out of time  :Wink: 
Regards
John

----------


## alex97

https://speechpad.pw provides free online speech recognition + transcribing  audio and video files.

----------


## praveenchandra96

According to my view, whenever we just start talking and the software will recognize our voice instantly with up to 99% accuracy. Its easy to get started with speech recognition, whether you are using a PC or a Mac. Could you please share some more attachments about the topic for view detail information.

----------

